
Ask HN: Are you also having problems to access AWS EC2 resources in eu-west-1? - simonpantzare
Health checks of a few instances have failed since about an hour ago and we&#x27;re having intermittent problems to access the EC2 web console. Seems to be isolated to eu-west-1. Same problem in at least two AWS accounts.<p>Are you also seeing this?
======
simonpantzare
They have verified this on the status page now:
[https://status.aws.amazon.com/rss/management-
console.rss](https://status.aws.amazon.com/rss/management-console.rss).

Haven't seen anything about instances failing health checks there yet but one
of our instances have a built-in check failing currently.

